# Giving up on everything!



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

My doctor told me not to go to anything that would send me into a panic attack which would give me D so I haven't been doing anything I feel helpless I'm on Lexapro too. I guess they are helping but I still have D alot when I'm nervous or just upset. I didn't go to any of my nieces Christmas concerts I went to all 3 of my kids which was good we looked at x-mas lights but I had to go home soon after because of D. I didn't go to any x-mas parties retirement parties or b-day parties because I couldn't handle it I went to my Grandma and Grandpa's for X-man Eve. but I ate so I had to leave because of the D. I went to X-mas day at the inlaws and ate and got D so we left early... I feel trapped in my own body I just need to vent not that I need advice I know what I should be doing I guess I am on Fibercon too. I am going to go see a therapist too. But I feel so out of place I feel like I can't do anything and no one around me understands they just think I'm blowing them off!


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Might be the Lexepro causing the D, no?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

*hug*I know how you feel, I think all of us have days or even weeks where we feel this illness traps us and runs our lives. Im feelin the same way though I didnt get sick through the holidays my system has been on the fritz the last few days and the anxiety of having to go to work the last few days is killing me, to the point where i have already called in sick, and pondered doing so yesterday and today.Hang in there, its a lot to deal with but with some perserverence you will find something that works for you, that will at the very least take the edge off. Therapy would be an excellent idea. Try and find someone to help with cognitive behavioural therapy, as that is the best for anxiety and ask them to teach you relaxation techniques. They really do help! I used to do yoga regularily and the best thing I took from it was to consciously relax your body, which not only helps the stress but focuses your mind on something else.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Egbert:Might be the Lexepro causing the D, no?


This is why I couldnt take it. It is a very common side effect of Lexapro.I am now on a tricyclic (Elavil) which has a constipating side effect, as well as helping with pain. Taking this along with my Lotronex has helped alot, but I still take my Pamine for cramping/urgency as a precaution if I need to eat out or go out after I eat.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, it sounds like you have it figured out anyway. Amazing how many different side effects these drugs have.I took Elavil and could hardly get up in the morning. That effect wore off after a few weeks, but then whenever I get into the tricyclic antidepressants for some reason they constipate me and I gain weight. The gaining weight parts sucked. I am a small framed person and gaining 40 lbs, just made my depression worse every time I looked in the mirror.I hope you have found what works for you.Take care of yourself.


----------



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for responding and being very helpful plus making me feel better I'm going to talk to my Dr. about changing my meds I just feel like life sucks right now and something has got to give!


----------

